# I don't know about this cage...



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I told my dad to get me a mouse cage for christmas. I've always used a glass tank but he bought me this.
http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Critter ... m_cmu_pg_t

Are cages like this as good as a tank? Will my mice be able to squeeze through? He already ordered it, so it's too late to tell him now. He knows I like tanks better, and a lot of them are cheaper than this.. I'm not sure what he was thinking buying me this.. Ugh Parents, huh lol


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

The mice will live happily enough in it but as a pet owner I think you'll regret that choice of cage. You'll likely find it difficult to handle your mice as they will hide in all the compartments and be uneasy to access. The bars may be a problem too depending on the size of your mice.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Adult mice won't be a problem with the bars. My worry would be the cleaning. It's just too much if you already have other tanks to clean, because of the tunnels. That's just my opinion, anyway. I like cages that are easy to clean.
Can't you have money back and buy a better one?


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I'll just deal with it, my dad would be insulted XD


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello.
I also think it would be difficult to clean and to handle.
I prefer cages with more space to create the playground myself with natural elements.But this depends on personal likes.
It could be a problem to handle ill or old mice in this cage because it looks really uncontrolable with all these tubes,as already mentioned.
How many mice are going to live in it?


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Just one mouse, SkippyJonJones, my buck. He is currently living by himself in a 50 gallon aquarium. I figured he'd be more suited to a smaller cage, So I told my dad to get me a smaller one. He was originally going to send me money to buy a new one of my choice, but I got an email with that link saying that it was already on its way so I can't go back now. Right now, SkippyJonJones is living at my dads, however I moved out of my dads and into my moms and I wanted to bring him over here but his cage is too big to fit in either of our cars. I'm worried that he's not getting proper care over there and that's why I wanted to bring him over here. Eventually, I'll get the 50 gallon aquarium to my moms, then I'll have a place for my new arrivals to go. (Getting some from a breeder in Texas, One buck and one doe! My first show quality mice! I'm so excited!  ) So I think with just one mouse, it shouldn't be too hard to handle. I still think he's going to stink up those tubes pretty bad, though.


----------



## TomOdell (Dec 1, 2012)

50 gallons is a small cage ?
damn.. that's like 200 litres
i'd love to see your big cages


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

I think she said he was in a 50 gallon and wanted to put him into something smaller. LOL. Not that the 50 gallon is small.

By the way, OP you said you were planning to housing your new mice in the 50 but I just wanna say that if you get a boy and a girl they shouldn't be together unless you want babies, and the boys shouldn't be put together or they will fight. So you'd need three cages for them. And if you get a girl she will need friends to keep her company. I would suggest getting two small cages for your boy and the new one and using your 50 gallon tank to house a group of girls.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Thats the final plan, Moving all my girls into the 50 gallon, SkippyJon in the new tank and cleaning out the 10 gallon my girls are in now and putting the new male in it. Then the girls and both of the boys will be separated.


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

Sounds like a splendid mousey heaven to me! I'm jealous as usual. I'm pretty much planning on modified bin cages when I get my new arrivals.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I hada cage similar it takes ages to clean and the mice might have trouble getting up the tubes , i lost one who fell down the tube and broke her back ....buy some ladders for budgies it will help them move around safely 

you will have to put a tray or something underneath as the poop and pee fall thru the holes in the tubes


----------



## TomOdell (Dec 1, 2012)

i decided i don't like my tubey cage.. after about 3 hours, the males all bunched up and had pee in the bottom. it was horrible


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Well it came in the mail today. He's only been in there for an hour an already the wheel part stinks and flings poop everywhere. SkippyJonJones seems to like it, though, and getting him in and out hasn't been too hard. I'll have to clean the wheel every day though which is a pain in the butt


----------

